

How do you enable payments for your startup that is not backed by a big company? - olivierp

Who do you use for processing online payments for your side-projects? (in Europe)&#60;p&#62;I am working on a side project, that is to validate an idea I have about a product. I have a fairly good solution on how to validate my idea, without too much programming.&#60;p&#62;I believe that the only way to validate my idea, would be to ask for credit card information and process a given amount of money from my potential customers. I don't know any other way to be sure that people would be interested in a product.&#60;p&#62;So considering that the product is not yet ready, and I am about to setup a small marketing website, how do I approach a payment processing company? (Recurly, Spreddly, Wirecard or any other payment processor in Europe). I don't have any history of successful businesses, and all these companies are asking for "expected number of transactions", "expected revenue", etc. Unfortunately I don't have such information.&#60;p&#62;Furthermore all these companies expect a minimum payment of about 100 euros per month.&#60;p&#62;How do you enable payments for your start-ups that are not backed by thousands of euros/dollars?
======
ig1
Paypal or Stripe

~~~
olivierp
Stripe is based only in the US. I heard they opened an office in Ireland, but
I am based in the UK.

I tried to avoid PayPal, but it seems this is my only option right now.

~~~
ig1
Stripe are in closed-beta in the UK, but they've issued plenty of beta
accounts. They made an open invite at the London hacker news event a few weeks
for anyone who wants to join the beta just to email them, so if you ask
they'll probably give you an account.

~~~
olivierp
Thanks, I will into this as well then.

